# CDA Milan, ore 16.30. Gli aggiornamenti.



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2018)

Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.

In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.

*Carlo Festa: "In assenza dei consiglieri cinesi, privi di quorum, saranno i sindaci a proclamare l'assemblea per il 21 luglio"*

*Sky: Probabilmente non ci saranno notizie dal CDA di oggi. Solo una riunione formale in vista dell'appuntamento del 21 luglio.*

*Montanari: dal CDA di oggi uscirà una sola notizia, Scaroni nuovo presidente del Milan targato Elliott.
Non c'è l'elezione diretta del nuovo CDA. Ma è emerso che l'indicazione sarà quella di Scaroni presidente*

*Sky: Presenti al CDA Cappelli, Scaroni e Fassone. Assenti i cinesi.*

*
Terminato il CDA. Il 21 luglio si terrà ufficialmente l'assemblea che ha come oggetto il rinnovo del consiglio di amministrazione e la revoca di alcuni consiglieri.*

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



*Carlo Festa: "In assenza dei consiglieri cinesi, privi di quorum, saranno i sindaci a proclamare l'assemblea per il 21 luglio"*


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2018)

*Sky: Probabilmente non ci saranno notizie dal CDA di oggi. Solo una riunione formale in vista dell'appuntamento del 21 luglio.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky: Probabilmente non ci saranno notizie dal CDA di oggi. Solo una riunione formale in vista dell'appuntamento del 21 luglio.*



Spettacolo...


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## 7vinte (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: "In assenza dei consiglieri cinesi, privi di quorum, saranno i sindaci a proclamare l'assemblea per il 21 luglio"*



I sindaci???


----------



## alcyppa (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky: Probabilmente non ci saranno notizie dal CDA di oggi. Solo una riunione formale in vista dell'appuntamento del 21 luglio.*



Una bruschettata si fanno questi...


----------



## varvez (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> ...



Tanto non c'è fretta


----------



## Mika (12 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Spettacolo...



Ma oggi non decidono nulla eh? Devono solo convocare l'assemblea dei soci per il 21. Di regolamento deve essere convocata almeno 8 giorni prima. Anche per il closing del 13 aprile fu convocato un CDA dove fu indetta l'assemblea dei soci con relativo CDA 15 giorni dopo (il vecchio statuto prevedeva cià per via della divugazione nella Gazzetta ufficiale ma ora non è obbligatoria).

Nomineranno solo il nuovo Presidente e l'ingresso dei nuovi consiglieri (forse).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> I sindaci???



Collegio sindacale.


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2018)

Up


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> ...



*Montanari: dal CDA di oggi uscirà una sola notizia, Scaroni nuovo presidente del Milan targato Elliott.
Non c'è l'elezione diretta del nuovo CDA. Ma è emerso che l'indicazione sarà quella di Scaroni presidente*


----------



## Roccoro (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Montanari: dal CDA di oggi uscirà una sola notizia, Scaroni nuovo presidente del Milan targato Elliott.
> Non c'è l'elezione diretta del nuovo CDA. Ma è emerso che l'indicazione sarà quella di Scaroni presidente*



Scusate, solo una domanda... ma che poteri avrebbe come presidente ?
Che cambia per noi ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Mika (12 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Scusate, solo una domanda... ma che poteri avrebbe come presidente ?
> Che cambia per noi ?



Dovrebbe gestire il Milan per conto di Elliot, ma non essendo socio ma solo un presidente a nomina (come quelli di tutte le squadre guidate da un fondo) se per Elliot è gestito male può essere esonerato dal ruolo. Un po come fu Cobolli Gigli per la Juventus nel 2006 poi esonerato.


----------



## Raryof (12 Luglio 2018)

Berluscaroni nuovo presidente quindi?


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe gestire il Milan per conto di Elliot, ma non essendo socio ma solo un presidente a nomina (come quelli di tutte le squadre guidate da un fondo) se per Elliot è gestito male può essere esonerato dal ruolo. Un po come fu Cobolli Gigli per la Juventus nel 2006 poi esonerato.



Ok, ma che scelte puo fare ? In cosa puo essere un ostacolo o una cosa positiva ?
Se il fondo ha gia deciso che Mirabelli e Fassone rimangono li occupandosi di calcio giocato e di conti economici... non vedo quali siano le scelte che potrebbe influenzarci nel bene o nel male...
Tutte le cose importanti le scelgono i due incompetenti...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok, ma che scelte puo fare ? In cosa puo essere un ostacolo o una cosa positiva ?
> Se il fondo ha gia deciso che Mirabelli e Fassone rimangono li occupandosi di calcio giocato e di conti economici... non vedo quali siano le scelte che potrebbe influenzarci nel bene o nel male...
> Tutte le cose importanti le scelgono i due incompetenti...



secondo me in autonomia non potrà scegliere nemmeno che mutande indossare la mattina. E' puramente un megafono per la proprietà.


----------



## Mika (12 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok, ma che scelte puo fare ? In cosa puo essere un ostacolo o una cosa positiva ?
> Se il fondo ha gia deciso che Mirabelli e Fassone rimangono li occupandosi di calcio giocato e di conti economici... non vedo quali siano le scelte che potrebbe influenzarci nel bene o nel male...
> Tutte le cose importanti le scelgono i due incompetenti...



Il presidente nominato generalmente deve dare l'OK a tutte le operazioni sia finanziarie che sportive. Rispetto ad un proprietario presidente che si affida totalmente all'AD e DS in quanto non competente in genere il presidente nominale ha competenze (non a caso Scaroni è già stato presidente di una squadra di serie A). Quindi è come Agnelli per la Juventus, Marotta non si muove se lui non avvalla. Mentre il proprietario presidente, in quanto non competente, generalmente si fida dell'AD e DS.

Non so se mi sono spiegato bene.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non proprio. Il presidente nominato generalmente deve dare l'OK a tutte le operazioni sia finanziarie che sportive. Rispetto ad un proprietario presidente che si affida totalmente all'AD e DS in quanto non competente in genere il presidente nominale ha competenze (non a caso Scaroni è già stato presidente di una squadra di serie A). Quindi è come Agnelli per la Juventus, Marotta non si muove se lui non avvalla. Mentre il proprietario presidente, in quanto non competente, generalmente si fida dell'AD e DS.
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegato bene.



Si si.
Quindi puo mettere il veto alle operazioni di Fassone e Mirabelli.
Quindi AL MASSIMO, ci risparmia operazioni scellerate... ma non e nemmeno lui che fare le scelte giuste, il tutto ritornera a Fassone e Mirabelli a cui dira di rivedere il problema e presentare un altra soluzione.

Per me non ci cambia la vita. Ne in meglio, ne in peggio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non proprio. Il presidente nominato generalmente deve dare l'OK a tutte le operazioni sia finanziarie che sportive. Rispetto ad un proprietario presidente che si affida totalmente all'AD e DS in quanto non competente in genere il presidente nominale ha competenze (non a caso Scaroni è già stato presidente di una squadra di serie A). Quindi è come Agnelli per la Juventus, Marotta non si muove se lui non avvalla. Mentre il proprietario presidente, in quanto non competente, generalmente si fida dell'AD e DS.
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegato bene.



Mah, quello che conta é il CEO.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si si.
> Quindi puo mettere il veto alle operazioni di Fassone e Mirabelli.
> Quindi AL MASSIMO, ci risparmia operazioni scellerate... ma non e nemmeno lui che fare le scelte giuste, il tutto ritornera a Fassone e Mirabelli a cui dira di rivedere il problema e presentare un altra soluzione.
> 
> Per me non ci cambia la vita. Ne in meglio, ne in peggio.



Può essere che ci regalerà qualche gioia, tipo depotenziare o cacciare Fassone....
speriamo!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> ...



Sta durando più del previsto.


----------



## Mika (12 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah, quello che conta é il CEO.



Insomma, metti il caso di CR7. Agnelli è presidente della Juventus nominato dal CDA (la proprietaria della Juventus è la Exor gestita dalla famiglia Agnelli). Marotta è il CEO della Juventus. Se il presidente avesse detto "non prendiamo Cristiano Ronaldo perché è esoso economicamente" Marotta non avrebbe imbastito la trattativa.


----------



## Mika (12 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Può essere che ci regalerà qualche gioia, tipo depotenziare o cacciare Fassone....
> speriamo!!



Con un presidente nominato dalla proprietà l'AD è depotenziato rispetto al ruolo di Fassone con il presidente proprietario che non può occuparsi direttamente del Milan. (vedasi Galliani nell'ultimo periodo di Berlusconi o Fassone con Yonghong Li)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sta durando più del previsto.



Magari ci è scappato un torneo di briscola


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Insomma, metti il caso di CR7. Agnelli è presidente della Juventus nominato dal CDA (la proprietaria della Juventus è la Exor gestita dalla famiglia Agnelli). Marotta è il CEO della Juventus. Se il presidente avesse detto "non prendiamo Cristiano Ronaldo perché è esoso economicamente" Marotta non avrebbe imbastito la trattativa.



Su 100 questioni che vanno sul tavolo del CEO, una va in mano alla presidenza.


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Luglio 2018)

Io questa volta dico di attenerci ai comunicati perchè non mi pare ci siano fughe di notizie.
Il comunicato di Elliott per ora non è stato drammatico, anzi. Per il resto solo voci, sensazioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> ...



*Sky: Presenti al CDA Cappelli, Scaroni e Fassone. Assenti i cinesi.*


----------



## 7vinte (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sky: Presenti al CDA Cappelli, Scaroni e Fassone. Assenti i cinesi.*



È finito il CDA?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> ...



*Scaroni nuovo Presidente, Singer cerca nuovo AD e dirigenti:*

-> QUI


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È finito il CDA?



Sembra di no.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Magari ci è scappato un torneo di briscola



Secondo me Gallia... eh Fassone ha ordinato un pannino 

Arrivederci, arrivederci !


----------



## 7vinte (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sembra di no.



Strano


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si svolgerà alle 16.30 il CDA a Casa Milan che sancirà l'inizio dell'era Elliott.
> 
> In tale occasione verrà convocata l’assemblea dei soci chiamata a deliberare sul nuovo CDA, con probabile data il 21 luglio.
> 
> ...



*Terminato il CDA. Il 21 luglio si terrà ufficialmente l'assemblea che ha come oggetto il rinnovo del consiglio di amministrazione e la revoca di alcuni consiglieri.*


----------

